
China’s Tencent to open first US-based AI laboratory - janeboo
https://www.ft.com/content/5628724c-2f28-11e7-9555-23ef563ecf9a
======
natch
(off topic) Instapaywall at $6.45 a week, that's around $300 per year? Ouch.
We need a different model for this. If this is micropayments, we need
nanopayments. I could see giving ALL 10-20 or so of the top news publications
I regularly dip into $3/year, but I won't give one of them $300 a year.

